# Animosity - In The Old World August 16th + 17th



## Llamafish

Animosity - In the Old World, is not far away. In case you missed it here is The Old World, Campaign Pack in all of its glory...

Animosity - In the Old World, is not far away. In case you missed it here is The Old World, Campaign Pack in all of its glory... http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2014/205/0/1/the_old_world_final_by_chilledmonkeybrains-d7s3wtp.pdf










If you got any question reach us at 

https://www.facebook.com/animositycampaigns?ref_type=bookmark

Or our forum!

http://www.forum.animositywargaming.co.uk/index.php


----------

